# Should I move back to the Aluminium shower plate holder?



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

I wonder if anyone could give me the benefit of their experiences.

I upgraded to the brass shower plate holder and IMS shower screen about a year ago; but I am coming to the very slow conclusion that the extraction simply isn't as consistent as it used to be with the original Aluminium show plate holder. I have tried numerous attempts to realign the shower screen, even double up the shower screen with the original version underneath - but it still very clear that some parts of the puck are extracting quicker/slower that others. It just doesn't extract in a nice consistent way - every time.

However, I'm still open to perhaps 'I'm just doing it wrong!' So before I make the switch and reconfigure my PID, does anyone else have experiences which support or challenge this view?

Graham


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

My machine came with a brass plate. I was getting some terrible jetting. I opened up the holes to the same as the standard plate but it still wasn't right. Went back to an original gaggia ally plate and it was so much better. I just take the plate off to clean once a month. I'd give the ally plate a go.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

I see that Aluminium isn't flavour (pardon the pun) of the month any more in various things from pots/pans to cups to cutlery....i think i'll use this as an excuse (to the missus) to replace my Trangia kit to the anodised version :classic_wink:


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

I'd change back personally, if only for a comparison, tbh you only need to run an autotune on the PID to allow for the different thermal mass and that's just pressing a button and walking away, unless I've missed something?


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Deegee said:


> I'd change back personally, if only for a comparison, tbh you only need to run an autotune on the PID to allow for the different thermal mass and that's just pressing a button and walking away, unless I've missed something?


Yeah, tbh it's more the fact I don't remember how to do it and don't want to find and read the instructions again.


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

I went Stainless Steel and haven't altered my PID - been excellent


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

worzel said:


> Yeah, tbh it's more the fact I don't remember how to do it and don't want to find and read the instructions again.


 Hi. Just copied this from the instructions if that helps?

Turn the Gaggia and PID on, and set your desired SV (eg 93) and then leave the machine to temperature stabilise (about 15mins or so) and then simply press and hold the > key until the Out(AT) light starts flashing rapidly.

👍🏻


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Abcan said:


> Hi. Just copied this from the instructions if that helps?
> Turn the Gaggia and PID on, and set your desired SV (eg 93) and then leave the machine to temperature stabilise (about 15mins or so) and then simply press and hold the > key until the Out(AT) light starts flashing rapidly.


That's awesome thank you! I've just ordered the Gaggia branded stainless steel shower plate holder - it looks like they see this as a direct replacement for the ally one, so hopefully I'll have a better success. Pretty sure the brass one is a third party part (could be wrong)


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

When you use the brass, and run the pump with no portafilter, do the drops come out evenly? It might be that you're under/overtightening the shower screen, or need to clean that? I can't picture how the dispersion plate is affecting extraction unless one of those 4 holes is blocked or the hole to the group head is perfectly aligned with a hole in the plate (which I think one type of plate might do if you align it wrong).

I had both aluminium and brass and couldn't tell the difference in taste. Although for some reason I think the brass holes are a little smaller. Aluminium was a faff to clean so I got rid of that very quickly.

I would also have suggested trying the stainless steel. I'd get one myself if I didn't already have brass (and not want to spend another £20 on a lump of metal)

EDIT- so immediately after writing this I read the Decent thread where they've done tons of R&D on dispersion plates to deliver much more event flow of water to the shower screen. I am now wondering if I should take a countersink screwdriver to my plate to see if that helps... (so that it doesn't come out in four "jets".


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Can confirm that the Stainless part shipping with the newer Classic Pro fits perfectly in a 2003 Classic, and works great. It's exactly the same shape and profile as my alloy examples.


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Michael87 said:


> When you use the brass, and run the pump with no portafilter, do the drops come out evenly? It might be that you're under/overtightening the shower screen, or need to clean that? I can't picture how the dispersion plate is affecting extraction unless one of those 4 holes is blocked or the hole to the group head is perfectly aligned with a hole in the plate (which I think one type of plate might do if you align it wrong).
> I had both aluminium and brass and couldn't tell the difference in taste. Although for some reason I think the brass holes are a little smaller. Aluminium was a faff to clean so I got rid of that very quickly.
> I would also have suggested trying the stainless steel. I'd get one myself if I didn't already have brass (and not want to spend another £20 on a lump of metal)
> 
> EDIT- so immediately after writing this I read the Decent thread where they've done tons of R&D on dispersion plates to deliver much more event flow of water to the shower screen. I am now wondering if I should take a countersink screwdriver to my plate to see if that helps... (so that it doesn't come out in four "jets".


Do you have a link to that thread?

Honestly, I have had this brass plate holder on for a year and I have tried everything to make the extraction even...but now I'm throwing in the towel.


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

allikat said:


> Can confirm that the Stainless part shipping with the newer Classic Pro fits perfectly in a 2003 Classic, and works great. It's exactly the same shape and profile as my alloy examples.


That's good to hear. I wanted stainless steel when I bought the brass one, but I think it was a professional version with a different arrangements on the holes to the original ally version. Pleased there is now a direct replacement


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

worzel said:


> That's awesome thank you! I've just ordered the Gaggia branded stainless steel shower plate holder - it looks like they see this as a direct replacement for the ally one, so hopefully I'll have a better success. Pretty sure the brass one is a third party part (could be wrong)


 Can I ask where you ordered from please?


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Abcan said:


> Can I ask where you ordered from please?


Espresso Shop

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/Mobile/en/Gaggia-Classic-Shower-Plate-Holder-Diffuser---DY0036A/m-m-1969.aspx


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The stainless plate from the Pro is identical in shape, hole arrangement and fitting to the alloy stock plate. I got mine on Ebay from someone who thought brass was an upgrade and didn't know that Gaggia was shipping stainless with the latest Pro machines. You can tell them apart easily in pictures, the alloy one is a dull shade, stainless, well, it looks like stainless steel.


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Ok, so I received the new stainless steel plate holder today.

It's interesting seeing all of them together, you can definitely see that the brass one is the odd one out. The four holes are much smaller and there is less of an explicit ridge for the shower plate to sit on. No wonder I have trouble with extractions! For the record the new stainless steel one is pretty similar in form to the original 2003 aluminium version.

Now to try it out...

Alum / Steel / Brass


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Yup, back to perfect extractions. No channelling and perfectly even water distribution.

Why did people start the craze for brass shower plate holders!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

worzel said:


> ...back to perfect extractions. No channelling and perfectly even water distribution...


 Ding ding ding, Ladies and Gentlemen we have a winner 👍 ....i'm very pleased for yer....time to enjoy it now :classic_smile:


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

worzel said:


> Why did people start the craze for brass shower plate holders!


 Because common sense tells us that putting a grotty dark aluminium plate into a food prep zone is a bad idea, especially if when you pulled it out it was covered in corrosion as well. Brass doesn't corrode like aluminium, looks properly clean after it's been scrubbed and seems at face value to be a better bet all round, tbh if the outfit that machines the brass plates had done the same research as @worzel and perfected the machining we'd all have brass plates, instead they half-assed it and it doesn't work properly and Gaggia have the sales of the stainless plates that work.


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Just ordered myself one to compare to the brass one


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

worzel said:


> So before I make the switch and reconfigure my PID,


 I infer from this, that you changed the PID settings when you switched the shower screen and block to the new ones. Please can you tell me what changes did you make and why?.

I changed to the same set up but did not change any PID settings.


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Deegee said:


> Because common sense tells us that putting a grotty dark aluminium plate into a food prep zone is a bad idea, especially if when you pulled it out it was covered in corrosion as well. Brass doesn't corrode like aluminium, looks properly clean after it's been scrubbed and seems at face value to be a better bet all round, tbh if the outfit that machines the brass plates had done the same research as @worzel and perfected the machining we'd all have brass plates, instead they half-assed it and it doesn't work properly and Gaggia have the sales of the stainless plates that work.


 I get the push for a more scientifically safe metal, but it's odd to promote those benefits over the operation of your machine. Especially given the water sits in an aluminium boiler anyway.


----------



## Deegee (Apr 5, 2020)

An aluminium boiler is out of sight out of mind I think, whereas you strip out the dispersion plate on a regular basis.


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Deegee said:


> An aluminium boiler is out of sight out of mind I think, whereas you strip out the dispersion plate on a regular basis.


 Ah ok, I won't mention it again then


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> I infer from this, that you changed the PID settings when you switched the shower screen and block to the new ones. Please can you tell me what changes did you make and why?.
> 
> I changed to the same set up but did not change any PID settings.


 Hi

just carry out an auto tune as mentioned above.

👍🏻


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

worzel said:


> Alum / Steel / Brass


 Thanks for posting the three side by side photos.

Am i right in saying the four holes are from smallest diameter to largest

Brass / Alum / Steel ?

Any chance you could measure them or estimate size ?

You know what I'm thinking... 😺


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

worzel said:


> I get the push for a more scientifically safe metal, but it's odd to promote those benefits over the operation of your machine. Especially given the water sits in an aluminium boiler anyway.


 I think it's the coffee (and cleaners) can corrode the aluminium much more, and those things don't ever make it into the boiler, so aluminium isn't such an issue there.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Agentb said:


> Thanks for posting the three side by side photos.
> 
> Am i right in saying the four holes are from smallest diameter to largest
> 
> ...


 I am also thinking the same...


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Agentb said:


> Thanks for posting the three side by side photos.
> Am i right in saying the four holes are from smallest diameter to largest
> Brass / Alum / Steel ?
> Any chance you could measure them or estimate size ?
> You know what I'm thinking...


I'll measure the aluminium and brass ones later tonight...


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Michael87 said:


> I am also thinking the same...


 OK I have measured what i have give or take 0.2mm I guess

Brass 2.5mm straight / Alum 3.5 mm top to 4.5mm bottom / Steel looks like 4.5mm straight?

That probably will make a difference, the water will have a higher velocity leaving the smaller holes..

I guess the diameter of the single inlet is only about 2.5mm, so that's where the water will be at its fastest.

Need to be careful if you were to enlarge the holes, not to touch the rim where the screen meets the block.

I usually rotate the screen a few degrees if it plays up putting the four four dimples in the puck (if the screen perfectly aligns)

hth 👍


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

worzel said:


> I'll measure the aluminium and brass ones later tonight...


 Ah, missed that post!


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Yeah that's a good point about needing to expand the holes inwards rather than concentrically. Won't be easy with a handheld drill. I might just buy the stainless one.


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Michael87 said:


> Yeah that's a good point about needing to expand the holes inwards rather than concentrically. Won't be easy with a handheld drill. I might just buy the stainless one.


 I think you go could go to 3.5mm concentric without a problem. That would make quite a difference in area (double). 👍


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Agentb said:


> Ah, missed that post!


Sorry, I was a little later than anticipated.

I would sat Alum 2mm and Brass 4mm (maybe even 4.5mm). The opening is a little tapered on the brass.<img alt="IMG_0493.thumb.jpg.b3bdb3bf0aaa87a9ec654450fa3a7cfa.jpg" data-fileid="52603" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/IMG_0493.thumb.jpg.b3bdb3bf0aaa87a9ec654450fa3a7cfa.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="IMG_0495.thumb.jpg.4489e2ad42106616c30b5e6b48d166ca.jpg" data-fileid="52604" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/IMG_0495.thumb.jpg.4489e2ad42106616c30b5e6b48d166ca.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I've found a stainless steel one for £21 rather than £30

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/GB/Gaggia-Commercial-Shower-Plate-Holder-ø-57x14mm---WGA16G1002/m-3611.aspx?PartnerID=22&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=UnitedKingdom&gclid=Cj0KCQiAmfmABhCHARIsACwPRADLsx0WhTniUBfeiFk3p9qaG1aAsIZEBtaDABWgugTEKUZFafyyY-QaAjgeEALw_wcB

It looks like a commercial version, says "NOT compatible with Gaggia Classic", but then in the Q&A the retailer does say it fits a classic.

I am wondering if the six holes might be an issue if one lines up perfectly with the inlet. But they do seem to be around a recessed ring which might help distribution between the block and the screen?


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

Michael87 said:


> It looks like a commercial version, says "NOT compatible with Gaggia Classic", but then in the Q&A the retailer does say it fits a classic.
> 
> I am wondering if the six holes might be an issue if one lines up perfectly with the inlet. But they do seem to be around a recessed ring which might help distribution between the block and the screen?


 Maybe ask The Espresso Shop for details?


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Michael87 said:


> I've found a stainless steel one for £21 rather than £30
> https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/GB/Gaggia-Commercial-Shower-Plate-Holder-ø-57x14mm---WGA16G1002/m-3611.aspx?PartnerID=22&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=UnitedKingdom&gclid=Cj0KCQiAmfmABhCHARIsACwPRADLsx0WhTniUBfeiFk3p9qaG1aAsIZEBtaDABWgugTEKUZFafyyY-QaAjgeEALw_wcB
> It looks like a commercial version, says "NOT compatible with Gaggia Classic", but then in the Q&A the retailer does say it fits a classic.
> I am wondering if the six holes might be an issue if one lines up perfectly with the inlet. But they do seem to be around a recessed ring which might help distribution between the block and the screen?


Pretty sure I remember people having issues with this on the classic. The other one is a direct replacement.


----------



## Doof (Aug 23, 2020)

I have been using a stainless steel version from a pro model i believe (Only 4 holes) been very happy with it so far.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I've widened the brass ones from ~2mm to ~3.5mm with a HSS drill bit with the cutting edges filed down a little. It seems to be better, but hard to tell after 1 shot. Took 20 minutes start to finish, just make sure you secure it well and have something underneath to collect the thousands of bits of metal. I might countersink the holes a little next to see if it helps any further.

I did this as it's cheaper than the stainless, and brass has better thermal conductivity than stainless steel (by something like 5-10x higher) so thought I'll try to fix it this way first.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

If you can fix the jetting issues with your brass block, then go for it. I think a lot of people's issues come with the fact it doesn't show up in the fixed state from the factory...


----------



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)

Interesting theme .I clearly see that the coffee pucks have marks from the chaneling of the 4 holes from the brass plate, because holes are smaller probably.Will change to the ally one and give feedback if any better extraction appear and if is will give a try the drill 😀


----------



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi.I made few shots with the old ally plate. Can't say I find any improvement really.Except that has got bit metal taste now 😜


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Have you tried different shower screens too? I've had more luck with a clone IMS screen than I have with the real thing.


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Lterzo said:


> Hi.I made few shots with the old ally plate. Can't say I find any improvement really.Except that has got bit metal taste now


It's more noticeable with a bottomless Porto filter


----------



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)

allikat said:


> Have you tried different shower screens too? I've had more luck with a clone IMS screen than I have with the real thing.


 Yes I have IMS .I am not unhappy with my extraction at all , just tried with the ally if any better but doesn't seem make any diference .


----------



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)

worzel said:


> It's more noticeable with a bottomless Porto filter


 Maybe , I don't use naked one.


----------



## worzel (Apr 9, 2020)

Lterzo said:


> Maybe , I don't use naked one.


Ok, you won't notice the uneven extraction/jetting then


----------



## Lterzo (Jun 9, 2020)

worzel said:


> Ok, you won't notice the uneven extraction/jetting then


 I am pretty satisfied with my shots , if you improved yours with non brass one thats very good.I can't say if is better for me.


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 30, 2020)

Michael87 said:


> I think it's the coffee (and cleaners) can corrode the aluminium much more, and those things don't ever make it into the boiler, so aluminium isn't such an issue there.


 I just read the small print on my Urnex Cafiza E16 cleaning tables, and they say not to use with Aluminium (or Aluminum, as we say over here). But I just watched a 'how to clean...' video on Whole Latte Love's site (popular in the US) and they show them using Cafiza to clean the shower plate holder. I just got done soaking my aluminum diffuser in the Cafiza solution when I figured this out . Just how bad is it to do this? My diffuser was terribly nasty so it does look a lot better, but it also does look a bit 'pitted' ...


----------



## Steerpike (Apr 30, 2020)

Looking at the images in this thread, of the alloy / stainless / brass screen holders, I was inspired to order an SS holder online. Then I noticed the wide variation in 'designs' of the stainless steel offerings. First, I looked on 'Whole Latte Love's site; theirs costs $35 and is a 3rd party job with four holes, and comments suggest jetting with that one. Gaggia Classic Stainless Steel Shower Holding Plate - Whole Latte Love . Then I found one on Amazon; this one has six holes, and a deep-ish channel to feed all six holes - Amazon.com: Stainless Steel Tune Up Kit for Gaggia. Shower holder, IMS Precision Screen, Cafelat Gasket, Screws: Kitchen & Dining . This one is $49, but includes gasket, screen, screws, etc. The one in this thread has 4 holes, but they look big, and there's a small channel feeding them. Is the one in this thread an OEM model? Has anyone tried the 6-hole model from Amazon?


----------

